
DeRonde2020 cancelled, so belgian racers do the race from home - hyperman1
https://sporza.be/nl/matches/wielrennen/2020-04/indrukwekkende-greg-van-avermaet-wint-deronde2020-de-virtuele-ronde-van-vlaanderen~1585913307173/?linkId=sporza%7Cvrtnws%7C%2Fnl%2F2020%2F04%2F05%2Fliveblog-5-april%7Cteaser
======
hyperman1
A major Belgian cycle race, De Ronde Van Vlaanderen, was cancelled because of
Corona. Hence the champions race from their homes, official commentators do
their job, and the race and circuit is 3D rendered.

